
Misogynistic bullshit women put up with in tech - dybber
https://twitter.com/girlziplocked/status/568496828045520896
======
dybber
This is really horrible and should get more attention.

For those who don't want to go through the whole thread, here is just a few I
have picked out.

    
    
      "Credit going to the men surrounding a project
      instead of the woman spearheading it."
    
      "Conversely, giving a woman all the credit when
      someone needs to take the fall for a mistake."
    
      "when requesting a promotion & using a male counterpart
      as an example, was told "oh don't worry about him""
    
      "presentations and research I compiled literally
      stolen and presented c level without notifying me"
    
      "being told to take notes in a meeting that was about 
      my team’s project, for which I was the lead developer."
    
      "being made to do marketing when i was hired as the 
      senior software dev & project manager"
    
      "no matter what, I am always taken as someone who has 
      just signed up on Codecademy. Even at conferences 
      where I am a speaker."
    
      "being asked at meet ups if I am lost, if I'm /really/ 
      there for the meet up. Even when I'm the speaker for the 
      night."

